# PSA: Riffstation free Win/Mac desktop download



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Hopefully this is the best place to post a PSA.
I've never used Riffstation but looks like it could be useful in figuring out tricky parts or isolating instruments lost in the mix.
Here's the link: - Download Riffstation for Desktop
I just downloaded it (now free, maybe 'cuz its now part of Fender?) and appears to work fine (and virus-free) on my MBPro running High Sierra.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I downloaded it last weekend. Only tried it once so far with a song that I already know and it picked up all the chords but there was only 7 or 8 chords in the song. It would probably get you close on a lot of things and maybe not so close on other stuff.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'll download it and check it out.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. I'm checking it out right now. Tried it out on Harvest by Opeth as I know the tune. Might be good to slow things down to get some of the harder parts, but it was way out there on which chords were being played. I'll check out a few simpler tunes as well as tougher tunes to see where it goes.


----------

